# Allow me to introduce myself



## alterian (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, Im not a Mason but I have been trying to petition for about 2 years now. Its something that has always been out of reach due to deployments, schools or work.  Im currently stationed at Fort Benning, GA and will start my Drill Sergeant tour very soon. I hope to petition and have enough time to study.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome. Freemasonry came to me just at the right time in my life, and I am sure it will for you too. Keep looking, you will find a lodge.


----------



## alterian (Nov 17, 2015)

hope so.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 21, 2015)

PHA is very strong in the military, always looking for a few good men to carry on the Legacy of Freemasonry. Seeing that you desire to become one, I recommend to try once you come off the trail, it will to allow you to spend more time to hone your craft as a Mason


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2015)

Good luck to you in this matter and your career.


----------

